# Le coin des postounours pleins d'amour



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

BONSOIR LE BAR !







J'aime le bar.
J'aime les forums MacGénération
J'aime la modération
J'aime Apple - merci pour ce si bel ordinateur
J'aime mes semblables
J'aime y nie criquet (car j'aime le bon humour drôle qui fait rire)
J'aime les iPods
J'aime la politesse et le savoir vivre

Je suis plein d'amour !

Rejoignez-moi et ouvrez vos coeurs.​


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

J'aime Ponkhead, alors j'aime les mêmes choses que lui.​


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

Besoin d'amour sur ce forum de brutes 
J'aime les gens de bon goût, la preuve :


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Oh putain, on dirait du mamyblue :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (11 Novembre 2009)

C'est un nouveau virus ?!...


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Ca doit être a grippe zounours


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

ça tape hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Mon Moi On se croirait revenu dans les _users de la nuit_ en plein jour


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2009)

pschhhhhhhh!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai pu me résoudre à changer mon avatar, mais j'ai mis à jour mon profil, grâce à un subtil montage d'un pilier du bar  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Novembre 2009)

Hello Folks !


J'ai pleuré à chaude larme en lisant ce post.

Je suis si troublé...

Trop d'émotion...

snif

Petit_Louis


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'aime Ponkhead, alors j'aime les mêmes choses que lui.​








J'aime Ponkhead et Bassman*, alors je fais les mêmes choses qu'eux.​





*ainsi que tout ceux qui se sont intercalés entre ces deux messages&#8230; Tellement que je suis lent à la détente&#8230; Entre gérer des balises, de l'upload et le reste&#8230; C'est pas facile de témoigner de l'amour aux autres&#8230;​


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je n'ai pu me résoudre à changer mon avatar, mais j'ai mis à jour mon profil, grâce à un subtil montage d'un pilier du bar  :love:



Il est vraiment très beau ton bisounours :love:


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> *Je n'ai pu me résoudre à changer mon avatar*, mais j'ai mis à jour mon profil, grâce à un subtil montage d'un pilier du bar  :love:




On pourrait tous le faire, ne nous tente pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Allez répandre l'amour, allez !
Allez semer le respect et la tolérance !
Allez tresser des couronnes de fleurs virtuellement odoriférantes pour orner le front doux de ceux que vous aimez et même les autres !
Libérez-vous.
Aimez !
Faites de ce bar, le bar de l'amour.

Prosélytez ! Prosélytez l'amour ! Dieu reconnaîtra les siens !​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Et bé. Heureusement que je demande pas des royalties.


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Mais toi aussi on t'aime.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dieu reconnaîtra les siens !​


Oui alors euh Comment dire sans que ça blesse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui alors euh&#8230; Comment dire sans que ça blesse quelqu'un ?



Bon ben tuons les tous alors _ &#8249;&#8212; smiley vert en fait_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon ben tuons les tous alors _  smiley vert en fait_


C'est l'idée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## mado (11 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> BONSOIR LE BAR !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dans la famille super (h)éros, je voudrais..

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Dans la famille super (h)éros, je voudrais..
> 
> :love:



Un certain air du bonhomme Chamallow des Ghostbusters


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Allez répandre l'amour, allez !
> Allez semer le respect et la tolérance !
> ()​



Paix, amour, liberté et fleurs



Nephou a dit:


> Bon ben tuons les tous alors ()



aussi


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Novembre 2009)

Un postnounours est-il un eunuque ?
Comment une fille peut-elle devenir postnounours ? 
Faut-il se faire opérer ?

Tous ces changements au bar me bouleversent.
Les questions se bousculent.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Hors de (©) question.
Plutôt crever que de lécher le cul à quelque nioube que ce soit. Ce bar perd son âme. Et même en usant de l'ironie, vous approuvez !

Je vais moi aussi ouvrir un front de libération de quelque chose, vous allez voir&#8230; le temps que je trouve, et on en reparle !





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

Ouf&#8230; on a encore les smileys rouges, tout n'est pas perdu&#8230;


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

_Un postnounours est-il un eunuque ?_
- Non. Son membre est juste caché par les poils de sa fourrure dense et soyeuse.

_Comment une fille peut-elle devenir postnounours ? _
- En arrêtant totalement de s'épiler, déjà pour commencer. Boire beaucoup de bière peut aider.

_Tous ces changements au bar me bouleversent.
__Les questions se bousculent._
- On sera là pour toi, on t'aime tu sais._

:love:

_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2009)

On est pas obligé de bisounourser, on peut plus bouler rouge, mais y'a toujours les mp pour insulter


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Et même en usant de l'ironie, vous approuvez !


Tu es bien arrogant jeune oison&#8230; Mais tu n'as pas tout à fait tort.
Examinons ce "sujet de merde" par exemple. Eh bien, personne n'a encore osé aller dire que c'était de la merde. Comme quoi, tout se perd. Même l'odorat.


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Oui mais on le pense très très très fort.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui mais on le pense très très très fort.


Ce qui démontre, s'il le fallait encore, que notre civilisation tout entière ne repose que sur un seul vrai pilier inébranlable : l'hypocrisie.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu es bien arrogant jeune oison&#8230; Mais tu n'as pas tout à fait tort.
> Examinons ce "sujet de merde" par exemple. Eh bien, personne n'a encore osé aller dire que c'était de la merde. Comme quoi, tout se perd. Même l'odorat.


Ah mais nan, on peut plus dire que c'est de la merde&#8230;
Benjamin nous a promis 6 mois d'exclusion du bar en cas de nouveau mauvais accueil&#8230;

La dernière fois, on a mal accueilli le (oups&#8230; j'ai failli mal qualifier quelqu'un&#8230 mec qui a voulu parler des musées informatiques à Paris là&#8230; résultat, les modérateurs l'ont défendu et dans la foulée se sont fait traiter de censeurs  


Mais en fait, c'est peut-être ça  La modération doit être jalouse qu'on nous déteste plus qu'elle  


Bon sang&#8230; mais c'est bien sûr !!!!


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Y'a plus que ça mon bon. La critique et le combat étant vain, il ne reste plus que l'hypocrisie.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui mais on le pense très très très fort.


Ça, c'est pas bien.


Je tenais à le signaler, c'est tout&#8230;

Je pense qu'après ce premier avertissement, il se pourrait que je décide de passer à la délation. Après tout, c'est l'étape suivante, non ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Logiquement, oui.


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui démontre, s'il le fallait encore, que notre civilisation tout entière ne repose que sur un seul vrai pilier inébranlable : l'hypocrisie.



Evidemment.
D'ailleurs on sait bien que Ponk ne peut pas nous sentir, l'ouverture de ce fil n'est qu'une vilénie de plus de sa part.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'a plus que ça mon bon. La critique et le combat étant vain, il ne reste plus que l'hypocrisie.


C'est là que nos avis divergent. Car meilleure que la résignation est l'exemplarité.
Combattez moins, montrez plus et mieux.


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Examinons ce "sujet de merde" par exemple. Eh bien



il devrait se trouver dans Réagissez!, l'espace d'expression de la high-tech and Co


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est là que nos avis divergent. Car meilleure que la résignation est l'exemplarité.
> Combattez moins, montrez plus et mieux.


Et dix verges, ça fait beaucoup, en plus&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------




DocEvil a dit:


> C'est là que nos avis divergent. Car meilleure que la résignation est l'exemplarité.
> Combattez moins, montrez plus et mieux.


Oui oui. Mais ça a déjà été essayé&#8230; sans aucun résultat autre que nous pomper de l'énergie et du temps. La facilité est dans le combat systématique. La fuite n'est qu'une solution d'abandon et de résignation&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Plutôt crever que de lécher le cul à quelque nioube que ce soit.



40 messages et ça sort un truc comme ça :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est là que nos avis divergent. Car meilleure que la résignation est l'exemplarité.
> Combattez moins, montrez plus et mieux.



C'est à dire mon docounet que j'ai essayé, longtemps. Et au bout d'un moment tu peux plus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Mais puisqu'on te dit que tu as mal essayé !!! Tu fais chier à tourner en rond et ne faire rire que toi !!! 

(Tain&#8230; c'est beau le rouge :love: )


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> 40 messages et ça sort un truc comme ça :rateau:



Rijsel_Katrol est une nouveauté créé par Benjamin, renseigne-toi avant de poster 
Il y a maintenant un quota de nioubes à accepter et intégrer direct au Bar, sans sourciller.
R_K est ce nioube d'un nouveau type, il a le droit de se pointer et de poser les pieds sur la table ; en plus il ne paye pas les consos.
La vie est ainsi faite, l'injustice règne.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Oui oui. Mais ça a déjà été essayé sans aucun résultat autre que nous pomper de l'énergie et du temps. La facilité est dans le combat systématique. La fuite n'est qu'une solution d'abandon et de résignation


1) Oui, l'exemplarité ça marche pas. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on amène des ânes en haut d'une colline qu'on se retrouve pour finir avec des étalons. Cela dit, en haut, l'air est plus pur et la vue d'autant plus belle qu'elle a coûté d'efforts.
2) "La facilité est dans le combat systématique." Notamment.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Ben oui. Mais la facilité, ce n'est pas un gros mot&#8230; et ça repose en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Ben oui. Mais la facilité, ce n'est pas un gros mot et ça repose en tout cas


Tu sais qu'on cherche un modérateur pour "Portfolio" ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Mouarf !       



pardon. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Rijsel_Katrol est une nouveauté créé par Benjamin, renseigne-toi avant de poster
> Il y a maintenant un quota de nioubes à accepter et intégrer direct au Bar, sans sourciller.
> R_K est ce nioube d'un nouveau type, il a le droit de se pointer et de poser les pieds sur la table ; en plus il ne paye pas les consos.
> La vie est ainsi faite, l'injustice règne.



Ce serait pas la réincarnation de BackCat?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Et voilà !! La magie de l'être humain&#8230;
On suce 3 bouts d'allumettes, et on a le phosphore suffisant pour raccrocher les wagons 

Bravo


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Ah mais nan, on peut plus dire que c'est de la merde&#8230;
> Benjamin nous a promis 6 mois d'exclusion du bar en cas de nouveau mauvais accueil&#8230;
> 
> La dernière fois, on a mal accueilli le (oups&#8230; j'ai failli mal qualifier quelqu'un&#8230 mec qui a voulu parler des musées informatiques à Paris là&#8230; résultat, les modérateurs l'ont défendu et dans la foulée se sont fait traiter de censeurs
> ...


Ah bon? où donc? 

J'aime les promesses. C'est encore plus facile de jouer au Bisouscon.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Examinons ce "sujet de merde" par exemple. Eh bien, personne n'a encore osé aller dire que c'était de la merde. Comme quoi, tout se perd. Même l'odorat.



Je lui ai dis que je l'aimais à ce jeune homme et que je concevais aussi fort bien l'amour sur un coin de meuble d'Apple Expo.
Mon post a été effacé.
L'amour, c'est vachement subversif, en fait.

Mais faut les accueillir comment, dites ?



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On est pas obligé de bisounourser, on peut plus bouler rouge, mais y'a toujours les mp pour insulter



Ouais.
Qui se bloquent.
De même que les messages visiteurs ou les commentaires.
L'autisme est possible.

Tu peux jouer les rebelles, tu finiras en postounours, comme tout le monde !


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu sais qu'on cherche un modérateur pour "Portfolio" ?



Ou bien je n'ai pas compris la subtilité ou bien je dis "merci"


----------



## jugnin (12 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est là que nos avis divergent. Car meilleure que la résignation est l'exemplarité.
> Combattez moins, montrez plus et mieux.



Tout à fait. C'est en bien faisant que l'on guerroie le méchant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2009)

D'ici peu il va y avoir des Bisoulapinous dans tous les coins


----------



## jugnin (12 Novembre 2009)

Je profite de ce fil pour faire non pas la promotion, parce que c'est mal et intéressé, mais l'annonce que je fonde aujourd'hui même un nouveau mouvement, mes amis :

Il s'agit du Jésucrisme.

Le Jésucrisme combat l'intolérance par la tolérance
Le Jécucrisme vaincra l'irrespect par le respect.

Loué soit Atlante pour m'avoir ouvert les yeux, pour m'avoir montré que la lutte armée ne fait que renforcer les clivages, que le FLB allait faire des ravages.

Ensemble, frères jésucristes, rédigeons la charte du jésucrisme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2009)

Paix amour et pain au chocolat mes frères. :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Je profite de ce fil pour faire non pas la promotion, parce que c'est mal et intéressé, mais l'annonce que je fonde aujourd'hui même un nouveau mouvement, mes amis :
> 
> Il s'agit du Jésucrisme.
> 
> ...


C'est bisousmagnifique! A quel ordre je peux te faire le bisouschèque pour la bisousparticipation?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2009)

Aime ta table Apple expo comme ton prochain, caresse-la 100 fois chaque matin. :love:


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Je profite de ce fil pour faire non pas la promotion, parce que c'est mal et intéressé, mais l'annonce que je fonde aujourd'hui même un nouveau mouvement, mes amis :
> 
> Il s'agit du Jésucrisme.
> 
> ...



Amour et pomme de terre jeune Jugnin.

Tout d'abord, je te fais des bisous tout plein.
Cependant, et loin de moi l'idée de retirer de l'amour là dedans, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver où s'inscrire dans ce groupe d'amour, pour moi aussi répandre l'amour tout partout.

Pourrais-tu, mon amour, m'aider en tant que prochain ?

Amoureusement,
Ton prochain


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Y a un groupe Fessebouque pour çà ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Amour et pomme de terre jeune Jugnin.
> 
> Tout d'abord, je te fais des bisous tout plein.
> Cependant, et loin de moi l'idée de retirer de l'amour là dedans, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver où s'inscrire dans ce groupe d'amour, pour moi aussi répandre l'amour tout partout.
> ...



Les amis du bon goût ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

Spéciale cassedédie à toutes les p'tites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 de ce fil.    







[youtube]B3Y4EGRgYqQ[/youtube]

bon moi, je sors


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5281191 a dit:
			
		

> [vidéo]bisous des bisounours[/vidéo]



Je suis sûr qu'une reprise par la Horde, ça aurait de la gueule


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

Tu parles de ces gars là ?    

[youtube]FntLyNLTdt8[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

Comme ça:


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2009)

Moi, les bisounours...








Na !...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

Je vous demande de vous arrêter.


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)

Ton dessin est beau Tirhum, c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime :love:

Plein de bisous et d'amour pour toi


----------



## Fìx (12 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ton dessin est beau Tirhum, c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime :love:
> 
> Plein de bisous et d'amour pour toi



Il est très beau....... mais alors il est loiiiiiiiiiin, trèèèèèès loiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin de, ne serait-ce qu'égaler celui de PonkHead en première page! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jugnin (12 Novembre 2009)

Ce fil devient sordide. Je quitte le forum.


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce fil devient sordide. Je quitte le forum.



Sache quand même que j'aurais toujours beaucoup d'amour pour toi 

Et nous aurons des prières pour toi avec biblarelou


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce fil devient sordide. Je quitte le forum.


Pourquoi ne pas virer ce nuisible de Tirhum? C'est lui qui nous pourrit notre bisousfil plein d'amour pour son bisousprochain?


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2009)

Tucard !...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tucard !...


Bisounours! 

Et pan!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

Je vend des AK-47 pour trois fois rien si ça intéresse


----------



## boodou (12 Novembre 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas virer ce nuisible de Tirhum? C'est lui qui nous pourrit notre bisousfil plein d'amour pour son bisousprochain?



Bonne idée.
J'ai en ma possession une enveloppe qui contient des noms  les noms des cinq méchants.
Tirhum en est.


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)

Tu serais pas l'avocat d'Altante toi ? 

Maitre Cunnard ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Novembre 2009)

c'qui faut pas faire pour s'intégrer ... franchement


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

Le seul fuckingbear valable c'est lui


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2009)

Tu cherches des soldats ?!


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Pkoi j'ai comme l'impression que çà va repartir en vrille


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5281559 a dit:
			
		

> Je vend des AK-47 pour trois fois rien si ça intéresse



Tu les vends au prix Afghan (1.5&#8364; y a qqes années)?

Enfin le mieux, moi je dis, c'est pas les bisounours mais les Loutres


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi j'ai comme l'impression que çà va repartir en vrille



T'inquiète, j'ai de quoi les rassasier


----------



## rizoto (12 Novembre 2009)

Ils ont pas l'air mignon?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## duracel (12 Novembre 2009)

.....


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


>





Alors là je l'avoue, je suis fan


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5281559 a dit:
			
		

> Je vend des AK-47 pour trois fois rien si ça intéresse



Ce modèle-ci conviendrait mieux à l'esprit de ce fil:


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2009)

Roh Pithivier!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

Lequel de la horde aime les chiens déjà ?    







Moi personnellement, je préfère m'occuper des bisounoursonnes


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2009)

Ah là effectivement. Les filles loutres ont pas d'aussi jolies jambes je le reconnais 

Mais là leurs têtes sont trop grosses à mon goût


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> "le bisounours se fait-il payer pour ses séances de pose avec Tirhum ?"


Nan, mais c'est fini, oui !...
Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez !...


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

http://cbezombes.free.fr/site/bricabrac/test/test.htm
il m'a sorti à la fin du test le bisounours avec un trefle a 4 feuilles


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Xjv57gSE5gQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



:love::love::love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

C'est qui cette voix horrible ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2009)

Une voix que tu vas avoir toute la journée dans la tête


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2009)

Ca tombe bien&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

Je comptais insulter l'interprète mais je viens d'apprendre que ce n'était autre qu'une de mes star vezoulienne préférée à savoir Minet Bernard. Dites moi que ce n'est que mensonge et calomnie. Que cette tentacule franc-maçonnique à laquelle appartient apparemment ce site ne fait que jeter le discrédit sur ce magnifique interprète à la carrière accomplie


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca tombe bien



Paix, Amour et Profiteroles.
:love:


----------



## jugnin (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Paix, Amour et Profiteroles.
> :love:



Amour et chips à toi.


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Paix, Amour et Profiteroles.
> :love:


pets mort et profit ?   
j'ai du mal quand ça dégouline trop


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

C'est pourtant bon signe quand ça dégouline


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2009)

special gameurs


> ,un groupe d&#8217;amateur a développé un MOD pour le moteur Half-Life 2qui vous permettra d&#8217;organiser des Team Death Match dans le monde merveilleux des oursons.


source
[YOUTUBE]KSFrlXogAoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> special gameurs
> 
> source
> [YOUTUBE]KSFrlXogAoM[/YOUTUBE]



Je suis FAAAAAAAAN!

A quand un Mod avec des loutres?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

Tu nous les brises avec ton espèce de mammifère carnivore appartenant toutes à la sous-famille des Lutrinae caractérisée par de courtes pattes, des doigts griffus et palmés (aux pattes avant et arrières) et une longue queue et qui, contrairement *bisounours*, ne dispose pas d'une épaisse couche de graisse sous la peau parce que c'est son pelage, composé de poils courts et longs qui s'emboîtent, qui l'isole du froid.


----------



## Fìx (13 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> special gameurs
> 
> Vidéo



Merci de ne pas oublier le logo qui va avec la prochaine fois! 






Merci! J'suis bon pour payer une glace au p'tit maintenant!


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Novembre 2009)

Qui donne un cours sur les loutres? Pas moi 



Mais Fix78, tu as raison va payer une glace au petiot


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2009)

Paix amour et cornichons.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

Paix, amour, melons, Chanal et disparitions.


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Paix, amour, melons, Chanal et disparitions.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Novembre 2009)

Joli dessin.


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> "l'amour, je préfère quand c'est tirhum qui s'en occupe..."


Justement j'étais en train de m'en occuper avant que tu ne postes... 
Donc, à la place des p'luches... 
Je voyais plutôt ça comme ça...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2009)

Tu peux faire le tshirt plus moulant encore ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Novembre 2009)

Et des plus gros nichons!


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2009)

Douceur, ménisque et ratafia Bobby.

Non, c'est très bien comme ça.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

Vire le t-shirt en fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et des plus gros nichons!


Fais gaffe, hein !...
J'risque de te poster des "monstruosités"...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fais gaffe, hein !...
> J'risque de te poster des *"monstruosités"*...



Tu as bien vu de qui venait la réclamation ? C'est ce qui le qualifie de mieux.


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2009)

Pas sûr que le Concombre soit d'accord !


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et des plus gros nichons!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas sûr que le Concombre soit d'accord !



Il n'y a qu'à lui demander


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Novembre 2009)

Je m'insurge, je suis très mal dessiné!


----------



## r0m1 (13 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je m'insurge, je suis très mal dessiné!



On s'en doute, c'est démesurément grand, mais c'était pour que tout le monde comprenne bien....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Novembre 2009)

Good Game. 

Moins violent que celui de naas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Novembre 2009)

J'en ai flingué 74.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

Ô nous, les ludiques, les amateurs de jeux et d'amour, ô combien étranges les endroits, parfois, où nous *NICHONS !*


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)




----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Novembre 2009)

Essayez au trackpad, là c'est amusant 

A la souris c'est trop simple


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2009)

Puisque nous y sommes, dénichons sur les toits, dénichons dans les portes, dénichons dans tous les coins et recoins. Dénichons à tour de bras.


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Essayez au trackpad, là c'est amusant
> 
> A la souris c'est trop simple



À la palette graphique, ça défouraille...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ô nous, les ludiques, les amateurs de jeux et d'amour, ô combien étranges les endroits, parfois, où nous *NICHONS !*


On pourrait écrire la même phrase avec COUILLES, je serais des vôtres. À quoi ça tient


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> On pourrait écrire la même phrase avec COUILLES, je serais des vôtres. À quoi ça tient


Tu peux toujours te rabattre sur Bobby...
Il est en... forme, en ce moment...


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À la palette graphique, ça défouraille...



Ah j'ai pas de palette donc je peux pas dire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu peux toujours te rabattre sur Bobby...
> Il est en... forme, en ce moment...


Ah mais il n'est pas vilain Bobby J'ai des preuves.


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah mais il n'est pas vilain Bobby J'ai des preuves.


Credo in Deum...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> On pourrait écrire la même phrase avec COUILLES, je serais des vôtres. À quoi ça tient&#8230;



Pour t'amarrer à la Horde, il y suffirait donc d'une belle bitte ?
Mais il y faudrait aussi que nous te posions quelques questions - deux tout petits examens, à peine des tests, tout juste des tests-icules...

(Et tout ça pour rentrer dans une vraie bande de trous-du-cul, c'est tout de même un comble !)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour t'amarrer à la Horde, il y suffirait donc d'une belle bitte ?
> Mais il y faudrait aussi que nous te posions quelques questions - deux tout petits examens, à peine des tests, tout juste des tests-icules...
> 
> (Et tout ça pour rentrer dans une vraie bande de trous-du-cul, c'est tout de même un comble !)


Je hais profondément, de tout mon cur, de toute la longueur de mes interminables tripes, tout ce qui s'apparente de près ou de loin à du communautarisme.
Tu penses bien qu'il n'est pas question que j'abdique ma liberté pour les joies improbables d'une coterie quelconque


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Novembre 2009)

T'es con ya plein de photos de gonzesses à poil dans notre salon.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es con ya plein de photos de gonzesses à poil dans notre salon.


Ah ? Merde


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2009)

Les gonzesses avec plein de poils c'est pas trop mon trip


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es con ya plein de photos de gonzesses à poil dans notre salon.



Oui, c'est pour toi qu'on les met en valeur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu penses bien qu'il n'est pas question que j'abdique ma liberté pour les joies improbables d'une coterie quelconque



Coterie le bon grain de l'ivraie.
L'ivraie A - c'est dans les 2% l'an, non ?
Le rendement de l'amour !


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Novembre 2009)

Pauvre Doc


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pauvre Doc


Abruti® !  :love:


----------



## boodou (14 Novembre 2009)

Un ange passe 

qui sait ce que répondit Cocteau lors d'un dîner mondain ?


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Un ange passe
> 
> qui sait ce que répondit Cocteau lors d'un dîner mondain ?


... et ça c'est moi quand boodou poste...


----------



## boodou (14 Novembre 2009)

Quelqu'un dit "un ange passe "
Et Cocteau de répondre "qu'on l'encule !"

Applicable à un bisounours, c'est selon.


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2009)

Doucement les garçons, on a vu des posts effacés pour moins que ça&#8230; 

La violence n'amène rien de bon&#8230; 

Aimez-vous&#8230; :love:


----------



## Philippe (14 Novembre 2009)

C'était ici la journée mondiale de la gentillesse ? mince alors, j'ai encore raté ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]UFg2ZySlvxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2009)

Et dire que j'allais rater ce thread .....:love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2009)

Hi Dude !  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Novembre 2009)

Voici notre produit le plus apprécié. Autant dire que vous avez la côte


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2009)

Très bon la peau de bête :love:  

sinon il y à ça aussi :






quoi c'est un photo postume ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2009)

On ne voit pas, sur la photo, son bisou-tatouage sur le ventre. C'est fort dommage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5285721 a dit:
			
		

> On ne voit pas, sur la photo, son bisou-tatouage sur le ventre. C'est fort dommage



Tiens, celui-là c'est un pneu qu'il a tatoué...






:love: :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2009)

Il a quand même l'air moins câlin et surtout déjà mort


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2009)

Amour, tendresse et Sardine à l'huile mes amis :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Amour, tendresse et Sardine à l'huile mes amis :love:



Pas d'attaque frontale sur les modos! Ils n'ont pas une position confortable


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5285764 a dit:
			
		

> Il a quand même l'air moins câlin et surtout déjà mort



Mais non, d'ailleurs j'héberge dans ma signature une bisounours zombie à couettes. Preuve qu'il ne faut pas les négliger.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Amour, tendresse et Sardine à l'huile mes amis :love:



Tu peux rempalcer la sardine à l'huile par du foie gras stp, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs  



/avec un verre de Montbazillac tant que tu y es


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu peux rempalcer la sardine à l'huile par du foie gras stp, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs
> 
> 
> 
> /avec un verre de Montbazillac tant que tu y es



Tant que ce n'est pas par de la rillette industrielle voire du petit louis...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> une bisounours zombie à couettes.



Je trouve que les moutons zombie ont plus de charisme    






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Tu peux rempalcer la sardine à l'huile par du foie gras stp, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs



Tu as raison mon bon g4, voilà pour toi


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2009)

Ah, çà faisait longtemps :rose:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2009)

Le Montbazillac passe mieux maintenant


----------



## toys (17 Novembre 2009)

pour les fan de montypithon sa devrais leur dire quelle que chose


----------



## jugnin (17 Novembre 2009)

Je ne me souviens pas du tout avoir fait ces photos. 

Mais je compte bien te réclamer des royalties. Enormes.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas d'attaque frontale sur les modos! Ils n'ont pas une position confortable



Surtout les EX-modos  maintenant ils vont devoir supporter les vengeances acerbes de ceux qui ont subit leurs coups de trique


----------



## toys (18 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Surtout les EX-modos  maintenant ils vont devoir supporter les vengeances acerbes de ceux qui ont subit leurs coups de trique



un moderateur même a la retraite reste un modo et a toujours le numéro d'un autre modo s'est comme a la bac.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Oui mais je me demande s'il est bien prudent de donner de l'eau à un postounoyrs après minuit. il y a des précédents...


----------



## toys (18 Novembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Oui mais je me demande s'il est bien prudent de donner de l'eau à un postounoyrs après minuit. il y a des précédents...



s'est des coup a se faire agresser par un grimlinse arc en ciel


----------



## Eniluap (18 Novembre 2009)

Ya même de l'amour dans le vaccin contre le grippe A, j'ai jms eu de pansement aussi beau que celui là :rose:, il aura fallu attendre 26 ans...,  avec plein de nounours jaunes. Par contre j'ai été très déçue de voir que c'était pas Winni l'ouson, une honte... Les vrais valeurs se perdent!





​


----------



## jugnin (19 Novembre 2009)

Eniluap a dit:


> Ya même de l'amour dans le vaccin contre le grippe A, j'ai jms eu de pansement aussi beau que celui là :rose:, il aura fallu attendre 26 ans...,  avec plein de nounours jaunes. Par contre j'ai été très déçue de voir que c'était pas Winni l'ouson, une honte... Les vrais valeurs se perdent!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Tu n'as pas l'air au fait de la fin peu glorieuse de Winnie l'ourson.  La pauvre bête est devenue alcoolique, ne supportant pas la baisse de sa popularité. Il a été embarqué plusieurs fois parce qu'il insultait les enfants à la sortie d'une école catholique. Il a finalement été retrouvé dans une rue mal famée de Disneyland, le garrot autour de la patte. Il venait de succomber d'une overdose.


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2009)

C'est comme quicky, ce foutu lapin a pris la place de notre bon groquick, vous vous rappelez de cette pub ou ce lapin prétendant que groquick etait en vacances ?
mais non  il l'avait assassiné et se pavanait sur les écrans, et la justice dans tout ça ? rien RIEN elle n'a rien fait !!!!!
je suis en profonde colère à chaque fois que je vois ce lapin fourbe sournois qui manipule les enfants, oui vous parents ne vous laissez pas berner, quicky est un parricide, un opportuniste, un être malfaisant.
rendez moi la question, l'échafaud, la roue

rendez moi groquick


----------



## jugnin (19 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est comme quicky, ce foutu lapin a pris la place de notre bon groquick, vous vous rappelez de cette pub ou ce lapin prétendant que groquick etait en vacances ?
> mais non  il l'avait assassiné et se pavanait sur les écrans, et la justice dans tout ça ? rien RIEN elle n'a rien fait !!!!!
> je suis en profonde colère à chaque fois que je vois ce lapin fourbe sournois qui manipule les enfants, oui vous parents ne vous laissez pas berner, quicky est un parricide, un opportuniste, un être malfaisant.
> rendez moi la question, l'échafaud, la roue
> ...



Nan, Quicky, c'est pas pareil. Il bosse pour moi.


----------



## aCLR (19 Novembre 2009)

Et que dire de _lapinture_, tout droit sorti de l'imaginaire de Speedy Graphito


----------



## Eniluap (19 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu n'as pas l'air au fait de la fin peu glorieuse de Winnie l'ourson.  La pauvre bête est devenue alcoolique, ne supportant pas la baisse de sa popularité. Il a été embarqué plusieurs fois parce qu'il insultait les enfants à la sortie d'une école catholique. Il a finalement été retrouvé dans une rue mal famée de Disneyland, le garrot autour de la patte. Il venait de succomber d'une overdose.



Tu racontes que des conneries , Winnie il a pas fait tt ce que tu dis, et puis il est pas mort! La preuve il passe tjs a la télé ! Et puis je l'ai rencontré ya pas lgtps, t'es qu'un jaloux, tu n'as qu'a manger plus de miel, tu seras peu être aussi doux que lui apres...  



jugnin a dit:


> Nan, Quicky, c'est pas pareil. Il bosse pour moi.



Petit joueur moi c'est Cassegrain qui taf pr moi! Je lui ai présenté Nougatine il a pas résisté  il est tout de suite tombé sous son charme :love:



Et non, ce n'est pas moi qui lui ai appris à montrer son cul! :rateau: Elle a juste copié mon attitude qd je faisais la sieste avec elle dans le jardin :rose:​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2009)

Eh ouais!  C'est moi qui suis Colargol.  L'ours qui chante en fa en sol En do diese en mi bemol En gilet et en faux-col.

Le roi des modos Vous le savez mes amis
M'a donné un beau
Sifflet pour faire
Cui Cui
Cui Cui
Cui Cui
Cui Cui
Cui !


----------



## toys (19 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Eh ouais!  C'est moi qui suis Colargol.  L'ours qui chante en fa en sol En do diese en mi bemol En gilet et en faux-col.
> 
> Le roi des modos Vous le savez mes amis
> M'a donné un beau
> ...



cuit cuit le lapin cuit cuit 

s'est encore meilleur


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Eh ouais!  C'est moi qui suis Colargol.



C'était donc ça cette coupe de cheveux... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était donc ça cette coupe de cheveux... :rateau:


ça va c'est rassurant encore... Du moment qu'on ne compare pas cette coupe à celle de Dave  dont Doc collectionne tout les singles


----------



## toys (24 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ça va c'est rassurant encore... Du moment qu'on ne compare pas cette coupe à celle de Dave  dont Doc collectionne tout les singles



ho non pas je l'avais oublier dave mer.... il est pas mort lui?


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2009)

mon oeuvre : the Care Beer



​


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2009)

Rhhôôôô !...
Que c'est bôôôô !... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2009)

Parfois, j'ai des envies de suicide... :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Décembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mon oeuvre : the Care Beer
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Pourquoi il a une tête de rat ?


----------



## boodou (2 Décembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mon oeuvre : the Care Beer
> 
> 
> 
> ​



C'est quoi les cubes bleus derrière ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Des légos©.
Suis un peu merde !


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est quoi les cubes bleus derrière ?



hum ... des cubes bleus ...


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2009)

C'est le fils naturel de sa majesté et du troll ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2009)

C'est un fil de charlots... Qui se la jouent et se la racontent.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Décembre 2009)

J'aime les pubs! J'aime les clignotis clignotas partout autour de ce que je lis.
Ca me rassure et puis ça me fait du bien... 
En plus, les antipub c'est mal et anticitoyen..


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'aime les pubs! J'aime les clignotis clignotas partout autour de ce que je lis.
> Ca me rassure et puis ça me fait du bien...
> En plus, les antipub c'est mal et anticitoyen..



Parfaitement. T'imagine comment AdBlock c'est subversif. Et je parle même pas de la BAP...


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Décembre 2009)

Moi je lui ferai bien les fesses à la PATOCH'... les boucs ça m'excite


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi je lui ferai bien les fesses à la PATOCH'... les boucs ça m'excite




Méfie-toi quand même !   http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2009/11/20/719531-Axat-Un-homme-de-88-ans-tue-par-un-bouc.html

Je cite brièvement :
_Alors qu'il venait, comme à son habitude, porter du pain à ses chêvres en paccage chez un ami, Jean Bénito a été tué par le bouc du troupeau._

Enfin, celui-ci ne sévira plus, c'est pas comme Patochman ; même s'il avait l'air teigneux, là c'est plutôt comme Patochman 

_Le bouc a dû être abattu
«Il a fallu que le commandant de la brigade d'Axat face usage de son arme de dotation à deux reprises» précise le commandant de compagnie Stéphane Rousseau présent sur les lieux de l'accident. Touché à la tête, l'animal parvenait malgré tout à prendre la fuite et à rester menaçant pour les secours, obligeant un sapeur-pompier à l'abattre d'un coup de carabine de chasse._


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> .../... obligeant un sapeur-pompier à l'abattre d'un coup de carabine de chasse.[/I]



Gaffe, les pompiers corses se trimballent des calibres 12


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Décembre 2009)

OUais mais chez eux calibre 12, c'est le diamètre en pouces de la bouche en trompette de leurs tromblons à gros sel


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2009)

je viens de trouver une photo de bassman a la maternité, ça doit pouvoir expliquer beaucoup de chose


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2009)

HAHAHA©


:sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2009)

Félicitation à bass et sa femme.


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ...image à la con...





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5312180 a dit:
			
		

> ...image à la con...


'tain !...
Vous faites la paire, tous les deux...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2009)

Mackie reste mon mentor, tant pour l'orthographe que pour le bon goût des images


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est un fil de charlots... Qui se la jouent et se la racontent.


 
Ouais.
Si j'avais su, je me serais abstenu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



Mais si !


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2009)

s'est une fille mon cher bassmann


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

toys a dit:


> s'est une fille mon cher bassmann



Elle ferait pas un poil de conjonctivite, ta poupée d'amour ?


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2009)

s'est le rhume des foin.


----------

